# الاستراحة > استراحة المجلس >  علي بن أبي طالب يتنبأ بدولة البرازيل الفقيرة وتفوقها الكروي!!

## التبريزي

[JUSTIFY]
في طهران سوق مخطوطات مشهور، دوره تزوير المخطوطات على كتب المخالف للدين (وليس المذهب) الجعفري الإمامي الإثني عشري و لاسيما كتب أهل السنة، ولا مانع من تأليف كتاب جديد ونسبته لأحد علماء أهل السنة كما فعلوا مع الحسكاني المنسوب إليه زورا وبهتانا كتاب أسموه "شواهد التنزيل"، معتمد عند الشيعة، مكذوبٌ غير مقبول عند أهل السنة، لأن محتواه محتوى رافضي صِرف وليس له عند أهل السنة أصل، فمؤلفه وضع له أسانيد ومتون كثيرة وعجيبة لا يرويها من طرائق أهل السنة، ومن قرأ سيرة الرجل يجد أنه رمي بالتشيع بسبب حشو الكتاب بما يناقض منهج أهل السنة، بل يناقض العقل ويربأ حافظ أن يكون بهذه العقلية ويجعل القرآن كله نزل في علي رضي الله عنه وفي بضعة من الصحابة الذين لم يرتدوا على القول الإمامي!! بل إن كتبهم قابلة للتطوير خصوصا في عالم النبوءات، وسوق المخطوطات جاهز للتعديل والتنقيح، وقد ذكروا نبوءات لأبي عبدالله جعفر الصادق رحمه الله قبل خمس سنين يذكرون أن علامة خروج صاحب الزمان موت ملك أوصافه كذا وكذا، ومات الملك وكذبت النبوءة، ومن العجب أنهم لم يتوقفوا!! بل جددوا النبوءة وزعموا أن صاحب الزمان سيخرج في حياة ملك جديد أوصافه كذا وكذا!! ولم يجدوا جوابا يدافعون عن الكذبة الأولى التي بان كذبها، فإذا طالبتهم بالمصدر للكذبة الجديدة قالوا مذكور في الكتاب الفلاني في مكتبة قم وهو كتاب ممنوع خروجه!! أو يأتون بصور مخطوطات أريد لها أن تكون قديمة لِتصدّق الكذبة!! وكل هذه الخرافات والخزعبلات ما هي إلا مسكنات ومهدئات لتناقض معتقداتهم وتضارب أقوال أئمتهم المكذوب عليهم خصوصا جعفر الصادق رحمه الله، ولتحقيق بعض أهدافهم وطموحاتهم التي توسعت مؤخرا...

وصلني قبل أيام على بريدي إحدى النبوءات والتقليعات عند الرافضة، وهي نبوءة علي بن أبي طالب رضي الله عنه بوجود دولة البرازيل وتفوقها في كرة القدم مع فقرها الإقتصادي..[/JUSTIFY]
** 
*أوردت جريدة القائم في عددها الأول رواية غريبة منقولة من كتاب ( ماذا قال علي عن آخر الزمان)*

*نص الرواية يقول :*
*(( قال أمير المؤمنين ( ع ) في مخطوطة قديمة أسماها الجفر :*
( ولا غالب لأمرالله عند قوم لهم نهر عظيم اسمه أمزون يدعون للحق فيها مغاليس ، والظلم يفتن دهراً، ينشر في أرضهم فقراً ، ولا يعلو لهم اسم الا في اللعبة السارحة ، يمرح رجالها خلف مثل أضعاف بيضة نعامة ، كرة من جلود ينصبون لأجلها الرايات ويعزفون المعزف ويرقصون رقص الأحباش ..... )
----------------
.
.
.
.
كتاب ( ماذا قال علي عن آخر الزمان) 
يقول الشارح للكتاب:
(البرازيل هي المرادف لكلمة الامزون وهو احد اعظم انهار الدنيا، وقد وصف امير المؤمنين عليه السلام كرة القدم ببيضة النعامة لأن هذه البيضة هي البيضة الوحيدة ذات الشكل الكروي، وكرة القدم اليوم مصنوعة من الجلود كما ذكرها عليه السلام.)
 وبهذه الخرافات والخزعبلات تستمر لعبة الخمس والمتعة وإضلال الناس، وتستمر سلطة الملالي على عامة الشيعة المغلوب على أمرهم باسم صاحب الزمان المهدي السردابي..ا

----------


## التبريزي

[JUSTIFY] 
عفوا، يبدو أن الصور لم تظهر، سأعيد الموضوع...



في طهران سوق مخطوطات مشهور، دوره تزوير المخطوطات على كتب المخالف للدين (وليس المذهب) الجعفري الإمامي الإثني عشري و لاسيما كتب أهل السنة، ولا مانع من تأليف كتاب جديد ونسبته لأحد علماء أهل السنة كما فعلوا مع الحسكاني المنسوب إليه زورا وبهتانا كتاب أسموه "شواهد التنزيل"، معتمد عند الشيعة، مكذوبٌ غير مقبول عند أهل السنة، لأن محتواه محتوى رافضي صِرف وليس له عند أهل السنة أصل، فمؤلفه وضع له أسانيد ومتون كثيرة وعجيبة لا يرويها من طرائق أهل السنة، ومن قرأ سيرة الرجل يجد أنه رمي بالتشيع بسبب حشو الكتاب بما يناقض منهج أهل السنة، بل يناقض العقل ويربأ حافظ أن يكون بهذه العقلية ويجعل القرآن كله نزل في علي رضي الله عنه وفي بضعة من الصحابة الذين لم يرتدوا على القول الإمامي!! بل إن كتبهم قابلة للتطوير خصوصا في عالم النبوءات، وسوق المخطوطات جاهز للتعديل والتنقيح، وقد ذكروا نبوءات لأبي عبدالله جعفر الصادق رحمه الله قبل خمس سنين يذكرون أن علامة خروج صاحب الزمان موت ملك أوصافه كذا وكذا، ومات الملك وكذبت النبوءة، ومن العجب أنهم لم يتوقفوا!! بل جددوا النبوءة وزعموا أن صاحب الزمان سيخرج في حياة ملك جديد أوصافه كذا وكذا!! ولم يجدوا جوابا يدافعون عن الكذبة الأولى التي بان كذبها، فإذا طالبتهم بالمصدر للكذبة الجديدة قالوا مذكور في الكتاب الفلاني في مكتبة قم وهو كتاب ممنوع خروجه!! أو يأتون بصور مخطوطات أريد لها أن تكون قديمة لِتصدّق الكذبة!! وكل هذه الخرافات والخزعبلات ما هي إلا مسكنات ومهدئات لتناقض معتقداتهم وتضارب أقوال أئمتهم المكذوب عليهم خصوصا جعفر الصادق رحمه الله، ولتحقيق بعض أهدافهم وطموحاتهم التي توسعت مؤخرا...


وصلني قبل أيام على بريدي إحدى النبوءات والتقليعات عند الرافضة، وهي نبوءة علي بن أبي طالب رضي الله عنه بوجود دولة البرازيل وتفوقها في كرة القدم مع فقرها الإقتصادي..


*أوردت جريدة القائم في عددها الأول رواية غريبة منقولة من كتاب ( ماذا قال علي عن آخر الزمان)* 


*نص الرواية يقول :*
*(( قال أمير المؤمنين ( ع ) في مخطوطة قديمة أسماها الجفر :*
( ولا غالب لأمرالله عند قوم لهم نهر عظيم اسمه أمزون يدعون للحق فيها مغاليس ، والظلم يفتن دهراً، ينشر في أرضهم فقراً ، ولا يعلو لهم اسم الا في اللعبة السارحة ، يمرح رجالها خلف مثل أضعاف بيضة نعامة ، كرة من جلود ينصبون لأجلها الرايات ويعزفون المعزف ويرقصون رقص الأحباش ..... )


---------------- .
.
.
.
كتاب ( ماذا قال علي عن آخر الزمان)


يقول الشارح للكتاب:

(البرازيل هي المرادف لكلمة الامزون وهو احد اعظم انهار الدنيا، 
وقد وصف امير المؤمنين عليه السلام كرة القدم ببيضة النعامة لأن هذه البيضة هي البيضة الوحيدة ذات الشكل الكروي، وكرة القدم اليوم مصنوعة من الجلود كما ذكرها عليه السلام.)

وبهذه الخرافات والخزعبلات تستمر لعبة الخمس والمتعة وإضلال الناس، وتستمر سلطة الملالي على عامة الشيعة المغلوب على أمرهم باسم صاحب الزمان المهدي السردابي..ا


[/JUSTIFY]

----------


## أبو وئام

بارك الله فيكم، 
الرافضة أكذب الخلق وهذا دينهم وديدنهم

----------


## أبو الحسن الرفاتي

بوركت يداك

----------


## أبو المظفر الشافعي

سبحان من خلق الكذب وسلمه إلى الرافضة!!!

----------


## التبريزي

الإخوة الأفاضل:أبو وئام، أبو الحسن الرفاتي، أبو المظفر الشافعي، بارك الله فيكم وفي تعليقاتكم المختصرة...
-----------------------------------
--------------------------
--------------
----
من نبوءات الإثني عشرية التي تفشت واستبشر بها المراجع! نبوءة الشيعي جابرالبلوشي، وبزعمه أنها نبوءة قرآنية، حيث زعم أنه استطاع معرفة سنة خروج صاحب الزمان من سردابه من خلال القرآن الكريم باستخدام الإعجاز الرقمي، وكذلك سنة ظهور المسيح عليه السلام، ومعهما زوال دولة اسرائيل، وذلك في كتاب أسماه: 
"ظهور الامام المهدي عليه السلام عام 2015 م" 

*خمس سنوات متبقية كافية للتخدير حتى استخراج نبوءة جديدة*

----------


## أبو الحسن الرفاتي

طيب فليسأل الشيعة من سيفوز بكأس العالم لهذا العام طبعاً ليس المقصود الاهتمام به إنما نريد ان نريح الناس من عناء الاشتراك في القنوات واضاعة الاوقات في حضور المباريات فيا حبذا لو يعلموننا بمن سيحوز الكأس ... 
ولا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله والحمد لله على نعمة العقل ونعمة العلم ونعمة السنة فعلاً حينما تقارن نفسك بغيرك تعرف نعم ربك عليك فحمداً دائماً لا ينقطع ما دامت السماوات والأرض لك يا رب...

----------


## أبوسفيان الذهبي

الحمد لله على نعمة العقل والاهتداء للسنة

----------


## طالبُ العلمِ

البلوي ان هؤلاء الناس يعتقدون انهم علي الحق

( قل هل ننبئكم بالأخسرين أعمالا الذين ضل سعيهم في الحياة  الدنيا وهم يحسبون أنهم يحسنون صنعا )


الحمد لله علي نعمة العقل

----------


## أشجعي

عندما كانت الناس ترضع الحليب,
كانت الرافضة ترضع الكذب.......حتى وصل النخاع!!

----------


## التبريزي

بارك الله فيكم، وبارك في تعقيباتكم المختصرة...
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
من النبوءات الغريبة التي يستبشر بها القوم، ويستعجلون بها اليوم خروج المهدي صاحب الزمان، نبوءة تفل الشيعة بعضهم في وجوه بعض، ولعن بعضهم بعضا كما يحدث اليوم!!

مراجع الشيعة وأتباعهم اليوم قسمان: قسم يؤمن بولاية الفقيه التي اعتمدها الخميني ومن بعده خامنئي وحكومة قم،
وقسم يعارض ولاية الفقيه ويعتبرونها انقلابا على المهدي صاحب الزمان مثل المرجع محمد ومجتبى الشيرازييَن، ولذلك هم يكفرون ويلعنون من يعتقد بولاية الفقية ويلقبون الخميني والخامنئي بالطواغيت للرواية التي تقول: (كل راية تُرفع قبل راية المهدي فصاحبها طاغوت يُعبد من دون الله)، وكذلك الرواية (كل بيعة قبل ظهور القائم فإنها بيعة كفر ونفاق وخديعة)، ولذلك رد الفعل عند الجانب الآخر أعنف وأقسى لأن السلطة بيده كما فعل الخميني ثم الخامنئي بالمرجع الكبير محمد الشيرازي ومن سار على طريقته..

عموم الشيعة يستاؤون من هذا الخلاف الشديد، ولكن مشايخهم يبشرونهم أن هذا اللعن والتضليل والتكفير ما هو إلا غربلة لصفوف الشيعة الإمامية، وعلامة على ظهور صاحب الزمان!! فورد عن الوشاء بتصحيح علامتهم باقر المجلسي، عن علي بن الحسن عن أبان بن تغلب قال: قال: قال أبوعبدالله عليه السلام: (كيف أنت إذا وقعت البطشة بين المسجدين، فيأرز العلم كما تأرز الحية في جحرها، واختلفت الشيعة وسمى بعضه بعضا كذابين، وتفل بعضهم في وجوه بعض؟ قلت: جعلت فداك ما عند ذلك من خير، فقال لي: الخير كله عند ذلك ثلاثا)، وقد صححه علامتهم المجلسي، وورد في حديث عميرة بنت نفيل -كما في كتاب الغيبة لشيخ الطائفة الطوسي- قالت: سمعت الحسن بن عليّ عليهما السلام يقول: (لا يكون هذا الأمر الذي تنتظرونه حتّى يبرأ بعضكم من بعض  ويلعن بعضكم بعضاً، ويتفل بعضكم في وجه بعض، وحتّى يشهد بعضكم بالكفر على بعض)، قلت: ما في ذلك خير، قال: (الخير كله في ذلك، عند ذلك يقوم قائمنا فيدفع ذلك كله)...

----------


## محب اللغة والأدب

ملاحظة
دولة البرازيل ليست فقيرة
تاسع أكبر اقتصاد في العالم، وفي المرتبة الأولى في أمريكا اللاتينية مع متوسط ناتج محلي للفرد يبلغ أكثر من 6000 دولار

انظر هنا

----------


## التبريزي

> ملاحظة
> دولة البرازيل ليست فقيرة
> تاسع أكبر اقتصاد في العالم، وفي المرتبة الأولى في أمريكا اللاتينية مع متوسط ناتج محلي للفرد يبلغ أكثر من 6000 دولار
> 
> انظر هنا


بارك الله فيك..
إذا كانت البرازيل تاسع أكبر اقتصاد في العالم فهذا قدح في النبوءة!!
ولعل هناك من الشيعة من يفسر الفقر بمعنى آخر للخروج من المأزق...
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~
من النبوءات العجيبة، أن القائم صاحب الزمان لن يخرج حتى يصبح الشيعي بمنزلة العنـز، ففي كتاب الغيبة للنعماني: "..كان علي عليه السلام يقول: لا تنفك هذه الشيعـة حتى تكون بمنـزلـة المعز، لا يدري الحاس على أيها يضع يده فليس لهم شرف يشرفونه ولا سناد يستندون اليه في امورهم"....

وفي بحار الأنوار لشيخ الصفويين باقر المجلسي: "...عن أبي جعفر عليه السلام أنه سمعه يقول:لا تزالون تنظرون حتى تكونوا كالمعز المهولة التي لايبالي الجازر أين يضع يده منها ليس لكم شرف تشرفونه ولا سند تسندون إليه اموركم"....
لذلك في مسيرات عاشوراء يستبشرون بمثل هذه المناظر للشيعة، وفيها يزحفون كالمعز والكلاب استعجالا بخروج صاحب الزمان الذي لم يولد أصلا...

----------


## أشجعي

/
/
/
/
(غباء ليس له إنتهاء)

----------


## التبريزي

> (غباء ليس له إنتهاء)


صدقت، غباء وحماقة...

من النبوءات المصطنعة، نبوءة اختراع البندقية!!
تقول النبوءة من غير ذكر ٍ للمصدر: 
( يأتي على الناس زمان يخربون قباب الأئمة الاثني عشر بالبنادق ).

----------


## طالب الرضا

هذه النبوءة منقولة من كتاب السيد محمد عيسى داوود المصري الحسني السني

ويقول أنها من مخطوطات يتوارثها أجداده

والله أعلم

----------

